# splash utils

## ashlar

Ho notato che all'avvio quando carica gentoo e appare la dicitura di "premere F2 per accedere alla modalita VERBOSE",  alla pressione del suddetto tasto non accade nulla... esatta,emte come se non avessi fatto niente... non so da quando ciò succeda... qualcuno ha idea di cosa possa essere...

P.S. Se può essere di aiuto tempo fa avevo modificato un file ( non ricordo quale) per far si che alla pressione del pulsante di spegnimento non spegnesse direttamente il pc ma si fermasse al menù dello gnome-power-manager per scegliere quale azione intraprendere (riavvio, spegnimento suspend...)

Grazie a coloro che sapranno aiutarmi...

----------

## Scen

Controlla di aver abilitato la voce "Event interface support" nel menù "Input core support"

```

Input core support  --->

   <*> Input core support

   < >   Keyboard support

   < >   Mouse support

   <*>   Event interface support

```

----------

## ashlar

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Controlla di aver abilitato la voce "Event interface support" nel menù "Input core support"
> 
> ```
> 
> Input core support  --->
> ...

 

dove dovrei trovare tali voci...

Inoltre qualcuno ha idea di quale potrebbe essere il file che ho modificato per evitare di catturare il segnale del pulsante di spegnimento al sistema e farlo catturare così solo a gnome-power-manager?

P.S. Ho ritrovato il link che avevo seguito per la modifica... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-566624-highlight-gnomepowermanager.html ... oggi sono veramente addormentato dove lo trovo il file "default.sh" da modificare?

----------

## TwoMinds

```

# ChangeLog for media-gfx/splashutils

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation; Distributed under the GPL v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-gfx/splashutils/ChangeLog,v 1.104 2007/08/14 20:17:45 spock Exp $

  14 Aug 2007; Michał Januszewski <spock@gentoo.org>

  +files/splashutils-1.5-fbsplash.patch, splashutils-1.5.ebuild:

  Fix bug #188578.

  12 Aug 2007; Michał Januszewski <spock@gentoo.org>

  splashutils-1.5.ebuild:

  Change ewarn's to elog's.

*splashutils-1.5 (11 Aug 2007)

  11 Aug 2007; Michał Januszewski <spock@gentoo.org>

  +splashutils-1.5.ebuild:

  Version bump.

```

...c'era un bug su splashutils-1.5... dopo tre giorni hanno aggiunto una patch... se hai ~x86 hai provato a riemergere ed eventualmente ricreare l'initrd?...

EDIT: visto che scrivi di essere addormentato, magari è inutile, o forse no, ovviamente aggiorna prima il portage tree...

----------

## ashlar

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # ChangeLog for media-gfx/splashutils
> ...

 

Cosa intendi per ricreare initrd, cosa dovrei fare esattamente?

----------

## Scen

 *ashlar wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Controlla di aver abilitato la voce "Event interface support" nel menù "Input core support"
> 
> ```
> 
> Input core support  --->
> ...

 

Nel menù di configurazione del kernel!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ashlar

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *ashlar wrote:*    *Scen wrote:*   Controlla di aver abilitato la voce "Event interface support" nel menù "Input core support"
> 
> ```
> 
> Input core support  --->
> ...

 

e fino a li c'ero arrivato... ma esattamente prendendo questo menù come riferimento qual'è il cammino?

http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=schermatacl5.png

----------

## Scen

```

Device Drivers  --->

    Input device support  --->

        <*>   Event interface

```

(pardon, il codice che ti avevo postato prima faceva riferimento a versioni più vecchie delle configurazione del kernel Linux)

----------

## ashlar

Si allora quello lo avevo già controllato ed era già settato...

P.s. poi fino a poco tempo fa tutto mi funzionava...

----------

## TwoMinds

 *ashlar wrote:*   

> Cosa intendi per ricreare initrd, cosa dovrei fare esattamente?

 

```

twominds@proton ~ $ splash_geninitramfs --help

splash_geninitramfs/splashutils-1.5

Usage: splash_geninitramfs [options] [--all|theme ...]

Main operation modes:

  -g, --generate=IMG  generate an initramfs image with all necessary files

  -a, --append=IMG    append a theme and helper files (if necessary)

                      to an initramfs image

  -c, --copy=DIR      copy all necessary files into the specified directory;

                      DIR should point to the root directory of an initramfs

  -o, --overlay=DIR   include the contents of DIR in the initramfs image

  -h, --help          show this help message

Options:

  -r, --res=RES   copy data for specific resolutions only; RES is a

                  comma-separated list of the resolutions for which the images

                  are to be copied

  -v, --verbose   verbose output

      --no8bpp    ignore 8bpp images (can save a lot of space)

```

----------

